

How the Artifacts ISIS Destroyed Are Being Digitally Reconstructed - DiabloD3
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/how-the-artifacts-isis-destroyed-are-being-digitally-reconstructed

======
1971genocide
This sounds really exciting ! imagine if VR was integrated with this !. Being
from the middle east this would be a nice thing to work on using my knowledge
as a way to say "FUCK YOU" to ISIS.

